# Problème d'imprimante via Bbox



## Pédrolinno (6 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'ai lu et relu divers sujet à ce propos mais aucun de résout mon problème.
Jusqu'à ce jour mon imprimante Canon MP 110 était reliée à mon mbp par câble usb et en wifi sur le pc en vista de ma femme. 
J'ai souhaité également configurer mon imprimante en wifi sur mon mbp en vain. Voici les réglage que j'ai fait : 

Protocole: line printer deamon
Adresse:  192.168.1.253
File d'attente: rien
Emplacement: 192.168.1.254 (adresse bbox)

Il semblerait que ces paramètres fonctionnent pour d'autres personnes mais pas pour moi. Certainement un petit détail mais quoi&#8230;


Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Pédrolinno (8 Avril 2010)

Personne donc pour ce problème ?


----------



## Pédrolinno (10 Avril 2010)

Bon et bien je suis toujours en quête de ma réponse, je vous tiendrai informé si j'ai trouvé la réponse sur le web.
Bon week-end
Cyril

Ps : Ne me dites quand même pas que je suis le seul à qui cela arrive ?


----------



## wondermac (16 Mai 2010)

Moi aussi j'ai le même problème que toi !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h57 ----------

Bon j'ai trouvé la réponse, en fait depuis le dernier firmware de cette cochonnerie de Bbox, l'adresse IP à entrer n'est plus la même.
J'ai rentré 192.168.1.2 à la place de 192.168.1.253 pour l'adresse de l'imprimante et ça marche !!!
Sur les forum j'ai pu lire que pour certaines personnes c'était 192.168.1.1, donc il faut essayer !
Bon courage et vivement que je retourne chez Free...


----------



## Pédrolinno (16 Mai 2010)

Je l'ai lu aussi il y a un bye mais rien à faire, ça ne fonctionne pas, je suis obligé de brancher l'usb pour imprimer, très pratique quoi ...
Tu me mets un doute quand même, je vais tester à nouveau...


----------



## netgui (8 Juillet 2011)

petit up. Vous avez trouvé une solution ? Je paramètre l'adresse IP de ma box en local donc 192.168.1.254 mais rien ne se passe, la connexion à l'imprimante ne se fait pas. Merci !


----------

